# verlängerung des angelscheins



## Hecht19 (29. Dezember 2008)

hallo
ich war grade in der verbandsgemeinde um meinen angelschein für weitere 5 jahre zu verlängern.
dafür musste ich 35€ bezahlen, ich finde es ein bisschen  überteuert, vor 2 jahren hat man dafür noch knapp 10€ bezahlt.
was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Moin Moin ,


Hecht19 schrieb:


> hallo
> ich war grade in der verbandsgemeinde um meinen angelschein für weitere 5 jahre zu verlängern.
> dafür musste ich 35€ bezahlen, ich finde es ein bisschen  überteuert, vor 2 jahren hat man dafür noch knapp 10€ bezahlt.
> was sagt ihr dazu?



richtig günstig . Bei uns in S-H kostet es 10 € pro Jahr um die Marke für den Jahresfischereischein zu bekommen |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Schwarzwusel (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

5 Jahre heisst bei uns 50 Euro... 
also jammer nicht rum |supergri|supergri


----------



## macmarco (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Da habt ihr wohl mal recht  dat ist ja richtig günstig .... Naja, vor ein paar Jahren hat sie mal 8 Euro gekostet


----------



## locotus (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

35 € ist doch i.O. Bei uns kosten 5 Jahre mindestens 20 € mehr. Für einen Schein auf Lebenszeit legtst du ca. 300,- € bei uns hin. Würde ich 5 km weiter westlich wohnen, wären es nur 30,- €. Da Fischerei nun mal Ländersache ist, ist das in jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich. Das nennt sich wohl Förderalismus. Man möge mich korrigieren, falls ich mich irre.

Gruß Lars


----------



## rallye-vid (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Zieht alle nach Niedersachsen.. 30,00 EUR und lebenlang gültig #6


----------



## Schwarzwusel (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*



macmarco schrieb:


> Naja, vor ein paar Jahren hat sie mal 8 Euro gekostet


Vor ein paar Jahren haben wir auch noch nen Kaiser gehabt


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Jahren haben wir auch noch nen Kaiser gehabt


genau das sagte mein Opa auch immer und das früher Haare mit U geschrieben wurde :q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## macmarco (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Ob er bei uns teurer ist, weil wir die Nord- u. Ostsee haben ??? und die anderen nicht???


----------



## duck_68 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Heul nicht rum und sei froh, dass Du nicht in Bayern wohnst..... schau mal was der auf Lebenszeit kostet.....


----------



## Fechtus68 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

....im Saarland 5 Jahre 50,80 Euro!


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Heul nicht rum und sei froh, dass Du nicht in Bayern wohnst..... schau mal was der auf Lebenszeit kostet.....




Das is ja ganz fies.... noch Altersabstufungen drin.. #d
die Beamten sind doch ein durchtriebenes Volk.

Hier die Übersicht für Sachsen
http://www.muldenfischer.de/verein/fischereischein/index.php

zum Vergleich fünf Jahre = 39,- €
Lebenszeit = 214,- €


----------



## jirgel (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Bei uns gibts nicht mal Lebenszeit schön wäre es und ist man in einen anderen Bundesland bei uns brauchst gleich derren Karte das heißt pro Jahr berappe ich für ganz Österreich und Bundesland ca 125€ plus minus verteuerungen.

Und das nur das ich auch mal in Salzburg oder Oberösterreich fischen gehen darf  

Aber ist ja mein Hobby also wieso jammern wir noch mal gleich ?


----------



## firemirl (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Währe schön, wenn es den Schein auf Lebenszeit auch in Nordrhein-Vandalen geben würde.
Ist bei uns nämlich gerade von 30 auf 45 €uronen gestiegen.
Blutsauger !!!:r


----------



## tidecutter (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Heul nicht rum und sei froh, dass Du nicht in Bayern wohnst..... schau mal was der auf Lebenszeit kostet.....




Ja das wär was. Würde ich sofort machen, wenn es das hier gäbe!


----------



## magic feeder (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

ich habe vor 2 jahren meinen nrw schein auf den lebenslangen bayrischen schein umschreiben lassen.....für sage und schreibe 288 euros


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Hab ma ne frage dazu:

Was für einen Schein meint ihr ?

Den, den euer Verein für eure Heimatgewässer ausstellt ? Oder dieses blaue Zeugnis ?

Also ich kenne 3 Scheine:

Einma den Fischereierlaubnisschein, den der Verein jedes Jahr neu ausstellt. ( Kostet bei mir 30 € )

Dann gibs den, den man nach bestehen der Fischereiprüfung bekommt, der müsst ebei jeden grün sein und darf glaube ich nicht mit ans Gewässer genommen werden. Er dient nur zu bestätigung für das bestehen des Scheines. Also wenn man mal aus den Verein für 10 jahre aussteigt in dann wieder einsteigt als Nachweiß, das man die Fischerprüfung gemacht hat.

Dann gibt es noch so einen blauen Schein, den man Vorlegen muss, damit man auch in anderen Bundesländern fischen kann. So ein Zeignis mit Bild und so. Ich glaube der ist blau.

Bei uns ist das so, das man den für 5 jahre für 20€ bekommt oder man bezahlt 300€ und der schein ist lebenslang gültig.
Ich persönlich habe diesen baluen Schein noch nicht. Da ich noch nie in aneren Bundesländern gefishct habe. 

Ist das richtig so ?


----------



## Falci (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Hi

Ich habe in Bayern für den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit (der bei uns klein und Blau ist) 288 € plus 35 € Bearbeitungsgebühr von der Gemeinde bezahlt. Soweit ich informiert bin wird der Betrag den man bezahlen muss nach dem Lebensalter bezahlt. Da gibts wohl so ne Formel, maximal jedoch 300 €.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Angeljonas1 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

In Berlin breauchen wir neben den normalen Gebühren für den Fischereischein seit einigen Jahren auch eine jährliche Fischereiabgabemarke, die den Fischereischein für das jeweilige Kalenderjahr überhaupt erst gültig macht. Die Abgabe kostet lockere 21 Euro pro Jahr und dann auch alle 5 Jahre die Gebühren für die Verlängerung des "Mantelfischereischeins"! Am Anfang des Jahres pendelt deshalb einer unser Mitarbeiter vom Angelladen fast permanent zwischen den ganzen verschiedenen Ausgabestellen für Angelkarten und dem Fischereiamt.
Beste Grüße und trotz aller Bürokratie rund um unsere Leidenschaft allen viel Petri Heil.
Jonas


----------



## Magnumwerfer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Ich habe meinen NRW-Schein hier in Bayern umschreiben und um 5 Jahre verlängern lassen, es waren ca. 78 Teuro.

Das schlimmste, sie wollten unbedingt den NRW-Schein da behalten.


----------



## Norbert49 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Ich habe  am 30.10.2008  für 5 Jahre Verlängerung 48 € bezahlt |bigeyes


----------



## henker68 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

ja  bei uns in hamburg nur 5 euro in jahr und das ist oky


----------



## ronny62 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Mein Zehnjahres-Fischereischein in Hessen hat 47,0€ gekostet.


----------



## trixi-v-h (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

@Martin Obelt
ihr habt wenigstens eine Einteilung nach Alter wenn ihr einen lebenslangen Schein wollt,bei uns in Sachsen ist man,egal ob 18 oder 80 mit 229€ dabei.


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Zieht alle nach Niedersachsen.. 30,00 EUR und lebenlang gültig #6



Warum sollte man sich freiwillig verschlechtern (duck und wech) |kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## stebe (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

komm gerade vom Bürgermeisteramt:

ausstellung des Fischereischeines für 10 Jahre kostet mich 80,45€.

Dieser Betrag setzt sich wie folgt zusammen.
                    20,45€  Bearbeitungsgebühr
10Jahre x         6,00 € Fischereiabgabe.


----------



## Rainer B (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Frage: muss man bei einem Umzug in ein anderes Bundesland den Fischereischein sofort umschreiben lassen oder gibt es da eine Fristenregelung?|kopfkrat


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

als ich von hessen nach BW umgezogen bin, hat mich die WaSchuPo mal auf eine Frist von einem Jahr aufmerksam gemacht. 

Allerdings werden die kaum pruefen koennen/wollen, wann du dich umgemeldet hast. Wenn du bei einer Kontrolle keinen Perso mit hast (oder: bei mir haben sie bei der Ummeldung nur einen Sticker mit der neuen Anschrift ohne Datum auf die rueckseite geklebt und gestempelt, so dass das ummeldedatum nicht erkenntlich war) und denen erklaerst, dass du vor wenigen Wochen umgezogen bist, werden die dich auf die Frist hinweisen und gut ist.


----------



## Rainer B (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Danke dir, hilft mir wirklich weiter!


----------



## Elfchen_19 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Heute morgen in Mechernich/NRW:

08.01.09 - 31.12.2013 

24,- EURO Verwaltungsgebühr und
24,- EURO Fischereiabgabe, macht

48,- EURO für 5 Jahre, scheint ja mittlerweile ein in NRW einheitlicher Preis zu sein |kopfkrat:m.

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*



Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> Heute morgen in Mechernich/NRW:
> 
> 08.01.09 - 31.12.2013
> 
> ...




48€ ist der Standartpreis für NRW kostet es bei uns in Essen auch.


----------



## Andreas-SBK (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Du Glückspilz ich habe letztes Jahr für 5 Jahre 55€ hinlegen müsse:c#q



Hecht19 schrieb:


> hallo
> ich war grade in der verbandsgemeinde um meinen angelschein für weitere 5 jahre zu verlängern.
> dafür musste ich 35€ bezahlen, ich finde es ein bisschen überteuert, vor 2 jahren hat man dafür noch knapp 10€ bezahlt.
> was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Kleenus (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Mahlzeit !
Ich wurde gerade auch derbe geschockt ! 
Von 30 € im jahre 2004 auf
      48 € im jahre 2009.

Da fällt mir als Schüler nur eins ein : :v


----------



## hajobu (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Ja, das war ich auch....bei uns im Sauerland auch.....wir müssen wohl die Banken unterstützen...wir haben ja genug..


----------



## anbeisser (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Moin !

In Sachsen Anhalt:

12,50€ im Jahr
55€ für 5 Jahre
250€ auf Lebenszeit

Für Neulinge :

Prüfungsgebühr 56€
Ein 30h Lehrgang ist erforderlich und der kostet je nach Verein unterschiedlich.
Bei mir im Sommer 2008 in Salzwedel waren es 50€


----------



## snofla (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

für die Leute aus NRW 

 bitte hier klicken  den letzten Punkt als PDF saugen

diese Gebührenerhöhung bezieht auf die Allgemeinen Verwaltungsgebührenordnung von NRW,schuld daran das automatisch auch die Fischerreiabgabe um den selben Betrag steigt ist § 36 des LFG  für NRW

nachzulesen  H I E R

wenn man dem LFG Glauben schenken darf haben wir vielleicht noch was davon #h


----------



## Seemii (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: verlängerung des angelscheins*

Ich finde 10Euro im jahr in S-H okay.... !!!! denn man kann dann ja hier (fast) überall fischen... und man muss nichts mehr zahlen !!!


----------

